
The Å-Machine - Ivoah
http://www.linusakesson.net/dialog/aamachine/index.php
======
Accujack
I like this explanation of what it is:

"In a sense, the Å-machine is to Dialog what Glulx is to Inform 7. "

It reminds me of Alan Perlis' quote:

“Learning French is trivial: the word for horse is cheval, and everything else
follows in the same way.”

~~~
wyldfire
It's really comical: I paused and had a chuckle when I read this sentence too.

But to everyone else who wonders: this is an interactive fiction
component/library. Like classics from infocom (Zork et al), but modern.

I tried briefly playing the author's game, "Tethered" [1] but gave up quickly
because after sacrificing Judith I couldn't figure out how to summon any light
or move anywhere. Supposedly I'm 'working' this morning... ;)

[1] [http://www.linusakesson.net/games/tethered/tethered-
aa/play....](http://www.linusakesson.net/games/tethered/tethered-aa/play.html)

------
kylek
Åkesson's work always blows my mind away.

One of my favorites is Paralellogram [0]

[0]
[https://www.linusakesson.net/scene/parallelogram/index.php](https://www.linusakesson.net/scene/parallelogram/index.php)

edit: name correction! (indeed that is a cool name!)

~~~
dancek
It's Åkesson, actually. Quite cool to have your initial mostly unused as a
one-letter abbreviation/name. Except for ångström (Å), of course.

~~~
towb
Å is a good letter in many ways, but not for names. Just my opinion, and I do
have around 30 years of personal experience :P

~~~
spraak
My HN username should be språk but I couldn't register it that way.

~~~
towb
Which is usually a thing even on local sites for some reason.

Nothing huge ever happened because of my Å name, but it piles up over the
years. Biggest issue was when a very confused man tried to check me in at an
airport and had no idea how. Took maybe 20-30 minutes and the solution was
"AA". Probably not as much manual typing these days, this was 10+ years ago.

~~~
spraak
Åh where was that?

------
Apofis
Tell him to get Certbot. nvm, tell him to do a http>https redirect.

